# Whatcha all up to?



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Things have been pretty quiet in here lately so why not start a thread members can drop by and chat?

It looks like winter is going to sneak up on me again, which is odd because it happens about the same time every year maybe that means I procrastinate.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Just hauling in alfalfa and cattle cubes today. My winter hay is getting delivered next Thursday. It is still reaching into the 90's here during the day, but cooling into the low 60's overnight. My horses all have been frisking and frolicking in the mornings, then dragging in sweating in the afternoon Several of them are getting some good winter coat started.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

aoconnor1 said:


> Just hauling in alfalfa and cattle cubes today. My winter hay is getting delivered next Thursday. It is still reaching into the 90's here during the day, but cooling into the low 60's overnight. My horses all have been frisking and frolicking in the mornings, then dragging in sweating in the afternoon Several of them are getting some good winter coat started.


Those 90's we had this summer just about killed me this summer. I'm thinking maybe I have way too much winter insulation for that kind of heat 

I bought my hay much earlier in the year but it looks like it's going to be tough for anybody who opted to wait for second cut.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Moving to a drier climate. Hoping for better hooves afterward and no gnats for my allergic horse.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Here, they were baling hay on one side of the road, moving it to the other side and cutting the strings on the bales to feed cattle on the spot. Pasture all cooked up. Hay is going to be scarce this winter.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

jennigrey said:


> Here, they were baling hay on one side of the road, moving it to the other side and cutting the strings on the bales to feed cattle on the spot. Pasture all cooked up. Hay is going to be scarce this winter.


It's about the same here and this is one of those rare times when I'm glad my numbers are drastically reduced.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

This weekend is the opener for youth deer season so the grandson and his dad are here hunting. This means cooking, doing dishes, next meal prep, get a few chores done, cook, do dishes, get the next meal started, run to the barns for chores, finish fixing meal, do dishes. I am now sitting in front of the computer in a vegetative state. :huh:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

We had way too much rain early on, and we've had no rain since. The first cutting was a bit over when cut and baled (not horrible hay but not prime) and there is no second cutting. Dairy farmers are green chopping what would have been the second cutting. 

My pasture is still OK, but only because I have too much for the two horses I have left. Even at that both mares have dropped a bit of weight, which is a good thing.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Just the usual things going on here other than this summer was a disaster for vehicles/machinery ... tractor broke down twice, to the tune of $2000 total and was out of service for almost 3 months, which put us substantially behind with our summer projects instead of the usual 'too much to get done' ... pickup broke down twice as well, though not quite so seriously.

I've weaned the old mare's filly already ... 4 months is early for me to wean ... but she's fat and eating grain well and the mare is thin. The semi-orphan foal is weaned as well, as her dam just quit milking finally and although she got to the 'tolerate the filly' stage, she never was maternal. The other foals won't get weaned until November sometime, around the six month stage.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

To much rain here early, then now drought in central Illinois. I bought 4800 lbs of hay large bales. And (70) 70lbs small bale. Don't know if enough, probably not!
Finally got thru Sassy's problems guttural pouch problem. Now, been stressed so bad, I didn't even post. And as you guys told me watch her eyes. Well the problem started, about 3 weeks later. The Left eye got a pencil sized ulcer. Right eye got a pinhole sized ulcer. Been putting meds in her eyes morning and nite. right eye cured. Left eye "NO" way with the size ulcer. Doc, knocked her out, sliced the inside conjunctiva flap, so it would lay over the entire eyeball. Then sutured it to the cornea. Said she'll be back 14 days. Of course putting meds in when possible. Eye leaked like heck, so she had a fly mask on all the time. 10 days later I'm walking her to pasture, and I see her eyeball! Not supposed to yet! Called Doc she came instantly over and said the flap worked, it drew blood vessels to the ulcer. So she said lets leave it. Pulled the sutures, and now 5 different meds in the eye. I also didn't say that, when she did the surgery she said it was a 50-50 chance it would work. That's a hard decision throwing out 600.00. But she would have been blind. We went with it! And it worked, and she now has a star like image over the ulcer. Possibly, blind in that spot, don't know! But otherwise today now, she runs, looks at objects, cars, movement etc. I could have bought 3 horses now, with all the vet bills!
She's already got a winter coat starting, and is beautiful! She has the most awesome coat! Real fluffy, and shines!
We won this round!
Been one heck of a summer! Gonna erase it, and hope for better ones!
Horses are HAPPY, 70's daytime, 50's at nite.
Love the weather!
Take care Terry


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Sassy and your family have had a rough summer, TerryR. I'm glad that it seems like it's getting better.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

SFM in KY said:


> Just the usual things going on here other than this summer was a disaster for vehicles/machinery ... tractor broke down twice, to the tune of $2000 total and was out of service for almost 3 months, which put us substantially behind with our summer projects instead of the usual 'too much to get done' ... pickup broke down twice as well, though not quite so seriously.
> 
> I've weaned the old mare's filly already ... 4 months is early for me to wean ... but she's fat and eating grain well and the mare is thin. The semi-orphan foal is weaned as well, as her dam just quit milking finally and although she got to the 'tolerate the filly' stage, she never was maternal. The other foals won't get weaned until November sometime, around the six month stage.


If it makes you feel any better, we've had the summer of repairs on big trucks and the total bills are over $20,000.00.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Just spent two weeks in northern Michigan with my horse. Had a great time on the trails and back roads.

Hray is put up for my horse and the purchase of more secured for a prospective project horse If the deal on him materializes.

Looking forward to squeezing as much riding in this falll as my work schedule will allow!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

wr said:


> If it makes you feel any better, we've had the summer of repairs on big trucks and the total bills are over $20,000.00.


OUCH! That makes our repair bills look pretty significant!

And in other news, have four mares going *out* and purchased a new Welsh pony stallion (red dun) that will be coming next month, plus two Welsh pony mares leased, one black and one smoky black. I'm going to get my grullo yet!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I had a chance to buy a beautiful grulla mare and then found out she had a blood line that I didn't like so I walked away. I hope you get one, they aren't too easy to come by.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

TerryR said:


> To much rain here early, then now drought in central Illinois. I bought 4800 lbs of hay large bales. And (70) 70lbs small bale. Don't know if enough, probably not!
> Finally got thru Sassy's problems guttural pouch problem. Now, been stressed so bad, I didn't even post. And as you guys told me watch her eyes. Well the problem started, about 3 weeks later. The Left eye got a pencil sized ulcer. Right eye got a pinhole sized ulcer. Been putting meds in her eyes morning and nite. right eye cured. Left eye "NO" way with the size ulcer. Doc, knocked her out, sliced the inside conjunctiva flap, so it would lay over the entire eyeball. Then sutured it to the cornea. Said she'll be back 14 days. Of course putting meds in when possible. Eye leaked like heck, so she had a fly mask on all the time. 10 days later I'm walking her to pasture, and I see her eyeball! Not supposed to yet! Called Doc she came instantly over and said the flap worked, it drew blood vessels to the ulcer. So she said lets leave it. Pulled the sutures, and now 5 different meds in the eye. I also didn't say that, when she did the surgery she said it was a 50-50 chance it would work. That's a hard decision throwing out 600.00. But she would have been blind. We went with it! And it worked, and she now has a star like image over the ulcer. Possibly, blind in that spot, don't know! But otherwise today now, she runs, looks at objects, cars, movement etc. I could have bought 3 horses now, with all the vet bills!
> She's already got a winter coat starting, and is beautiful! She has the most awesome coat! Real fluffy, and shines!
> We won this round!
> ...


At least you were aware of what to watch for but in either case, I've ridden horses that have lost an eye, been blind in one eye and partially blind in an eye and they do adapt very quickly.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm almost glad I don't have a horse, as I drove east to visit my daughter and our friends in August. I took a bad fall getting out of my car (see you don't need a horse to hurt yourself!) and broke my left humerus. My husband had to fly out and drive me (and our grand daughter, who went with me to see her Aunt) home. Nothing like 2000 miles two weeks after you break your arm!

I'm still pretty much one handed and I'm left handed to start with! I'm 7 weeks into healing up and have at least 5 more, it was a pretty bad fracture and the humerus is slow to heal. Mine looked pretty good on the last x-ray though, been doing some comfrey tea and salve on it. 

I did get a cool removable brace though, so much more comfortable than a cast. I can take it off to shower or wash my arm, replace the cotton sleeve lining, etc. Mostly its achy, but getting more and more mobile all the time. Not a lot of typing until the last few days though! 

It's been a different sort of summer for sure...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GrannyCarol said:


> I'm almost glad I don't have a horse, as I drove east to visit my daughter and our friends in August. I took a bad fall getting out of my car (see you don't need a horse to hurt yourself!) and broke my left humerus. My husband had to fly out and drive me (and our grand daughter, who went with me to see her Aunt) home. Nothing like 2000 miles two weeks after you break your arm!
> 
> I'm still pretty much one handed and I'm left handed to start with! I'm 7 weeks into healing up and have at least 5 more, it was a pretty bad fracture and the humerus is slow to heal. Mine looked pretty good on the last x-ray though, been doing some comfrey tea and salve on it.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you're laid up. 

I destroyed my ankle last fall and my youngest was only brave enough to tell me that old gals don't heal as fast as we'd like to think, when he was sitting in a hotel room at the other end of the province :rotfl:


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I was wondering how that went.  Seems like the old gals do just fine to me!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GrannyCarol said:


> I was wondering how that went.  Seems like the old gals do just fine to me!


I feel comfrey helped and I hope you're following your own good advice :grin:


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool, I have been, but pretty spotty. Also my DIL made me a batch of bone broth soup for the minerals and overall healing goodness. That's gone, gotta make more soon. I'll make more tea here later today. Glad it seemed to help.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Got all my hay up for the year. :dance: Have about 500 bales more than I need, so have listed it for sale. I have room to store it til Spring if I need to, but would rather get rid of it before then and use that space for other things.

I need to make arrangements to have my 26yo mare put down in the next few weeks. She's been having neurological issues in her hind end since the beginning of the year and lately seems to be heading downhill quickly. I could have her hauled off (after euthanization) for about $300, but would prefer to have her buried here, if I can talk one of the local farmers into digging the hole for me. The guy who did it last time, when I had to put down my kids' elderly pony in 2005, has since passed away. What with the DEQ regulations, most of the farmers left don't want to bury someone else's livestock.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Kris in MI said:


> Got all my hay up for the year. :dance: Have about 500 bales more than I need, so have listed it for sale. I have room to store it til Spring if I need to, but would rather get rid of it before then and use that space for other things.
> 
> I need to make arrangements to have my 26yo mare put down in the next few weeks. She's been having neurological issues in her hind end since the beginning of the year and lately seems to be heading downhill quickly. I could have her hauled off (after euthanization) for about $300, but would prefer to have her buried here, if I can talk one of the local farmers into digging the hole for me. The guy who did it last time, when I had to put down my kids' elderly pony in 2005, has since passed away. What with the DEQ regulations, most of the farmers left don't want to bury someone else's livestock.


That's a hard decision to make and even harder when you have to orchestrate details. 

We do have a certain amount of heavy equipment and we have always been willing to handle jobs like that at no cost, simply because the last thing someone needs is a big bill and it always seems harsh to try and turn a profit on someone's difficulties.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Granny Carol, sorry about your arm but sure glad it's healing properly. I got to have my appendix removed the first part of August. I was, "WHAT??? appendicitis is for kids not old ladies!" LOL Thankfully, I did heal fast and got the all clear in 2 weeks instead of the 6 they threatened. I was about to die from boredom. Sitting around doing much of nothing sounds good until you actually have to do it more than a day or two. I hope you get to remove that cast for good in the near future.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Kris in MI said:


> Got all my hay up for the year. :dance: Have about 500 bales more than I need, so have listed it for sale. I have room to store it til Spring if I need to, but would rather get rid of it before then and use that space for other things.
> 
> I need to make arrangements to have my 26yo mare put down in the next few weeks. She's been having neurological issues in her hind end since the beginning of the year and lately seems to be heading downhill quickly. I could have her hauled off (after euthanization) for about $300, but would prefer to have her buried here, if I can talk one of the local farmers into digging the hole for me. The guy who did it last time, when I had to put down my kids' elderly pony in 2005, has since passed away. What with the DEQ regulations, most of the farmers left don't want to bury someone else's livestock.


Good on getting extra hay, not so good on putting your mare down. It's a hard decision. 

We're thinking about selling the farm and moving to town. If we do I'll be putting down the TB mare, she has enough issues where I'd worry about where she'd end up. She's done so much for me over the years and deserves a quiet end.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Hay is selling for $300.00/ton in my area so it's going to be a tough winter.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

TerryR, I'm glad your horse is healing up okay. I had one that dinged up her eye as a youngster and it healed, but always had a bluish tint to it. She seemed to see well enough with it, but I was always really watchful about that eye and the propensity for infection. I think horses that have had eye injuries tend to be more prone to moon blindness - especially in summer. I would just keep a fly mask on her in the summer to help minimize the possibility of problems down the road.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

My daughter's current job title is Personal Assistant to a fairly well known musical group and I've nagged her beyond what may be reasonable to get an autograph for a young gal that is our neighbor's farmhand. 

The only reason pressed as hard as I have is because the gal has raised herself very well in spite of her shifty parents and I thought something like that deserved a small reward and I received a text today letting me know that all signatures were in place and ready to be mailed. 

I forgot that she can occasionally be a little behind in conversation so my witty response of, you can either fax or scan and send by email was somehow lost on her. 

I swear she spent 15 minutes on the phone explaining to me how autographs aren't considered real if they're copies of the original and once again, I'm left wondering about the family that left the hospital with my baby :rotfl:


----------



## mulemom (Feb 17, 2013)

WR-Used to laugh at the commercial that said 'earn big bucks drive big trucks.' They were always pushing that 'lease-purchase' for young drivers. Poor guys find out in a hurry that big trucks cost big bucks. We're in the same boat for hay. Too wet in June and most of July to bale. When it quit raining it literally quit raining. Maybe 1/2" for all of August and half of September. Told my regular hay guy I'd take 100 rnd bales-he only had 80 to sell. He tried to make second but barely got anything. We've already had to put hay out for the cows. Don't usually start until November.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mulemom said:


> WR-Used to laugh at the commercial that said 'earn big bucks drive big trucks.' They were always pushing that 'lease-purchase' for young drivers. Poor guys find out in a hurry that big trucks cost big bucks. We're in the same boat for hay. Too wet in June and most of July to bale. When it quit raining it literally quit raining. Maybe 1/2" for all of August and half of September. Told my regular hay guy I'd take 100 rnd bales-he only had 80 to sell. He tried to make second but barely got anything. We've already had to put hay out for the cows. Don't usually start until November.


I called a man about a resume he sent us and that's when I heard all about how 'the man' is mean to owner operators and a guy can't make a living, etc so in order to extract myself from the conversation, I asked what kind of money he'd need. 

He seems to feel I need to pay him $35/hr to help resolve his 3 failed attempts at owning his own company


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It looks like Hurricane Joaquin will miss us. We've had about 3" of rain in the last week (nothing since July) and that is quite enough, thank you very much.  The rain brought the pasture back a bit so I won't have to feed hay for at least another 3 weeks unless we have a serious freeze. 

It's supposed to be about 40 tonight with some rain so I'm going to bring the mares in for the night. I think I'll take the big mare's grazing muzzle off in the morning too.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> It looks like Hurricane Joaquin will miss us. We've had about 3" of rain in the last week (nothing since July) and that is quite enough, thank you very much.  The rain brought the pasture back a bit so I won't have to feed hay for at least another 3 weeks unless we have a serious freeze.
> 
> It's supposed to be about 40 tonight with some rain so I'm going to bring the mares in for the night. I think I'll take the big mare's grazing muzzle off in the morning too.


Mmm, wish we would get that rain here! It hasn't rained more than a scant trace since mid July, we are dry as a bone. I am getting my round bales delivered today, I hope I have a little time left to graze but it's slim pickings right now. We have 15 head of cattle grazing it out, too, and even they are coming in for cubes more often than they should be. Sigh. Long, expensive winter ahead.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> It looks like Hurricane Joaquin will miss us. We've had about 3" of rain in the last week (nothing since July) and that is quite enough, thank you very much.  The rain brought the pasture back a bit so I won't have to feed hay for at least another 3 weeks unless we have a serious freeze.
> 
> It's supposed to be about 40 tonight with some rain so I'm going to bring the mares in for the night. I think I'll take the big mare's grazing muzzle off in the morning too.


 Glad you're not going to have to deal with the hurricane.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

We are mostly just doing detail work, getting winter ready. We have hay in the barn, with another couple hundred bales to pick up before Nov. The farmer has them on wagons in his cover-all building, said no problem with later pickup. We need to feed out some, clean up the small barn, so there is room to put the bales away. We had purchased what we considered enough, and farmer called that other buyers had canceled their orders. Did we need any more? SURE we said!! He does a nice job with hay, price is very reasonable for both first and second cutting. We want extra on hand, rather than trying to find some in April. However we are pretty scheduled over the weekends, will need some help, so getting the hay home will have to wait a bit.

Horses are all quite fuzzy, from shedding just on Labor Day. Shorter daylight is such an influential thing, they started hairing up fast even though temps were upper 70sF and 80sF just last week. With the wind now, even 65F is feeling a bit chill in the sunshine, so I am glad they have the hair.

I fertilized the pastures around Sept. 10, got good rain that night and the next day. However not enough to 'rain in' the fertilizer so it is gone. No rain since then, keeps going north or south of us in generous amounts! So horses are all restricted to the sacrifice pasture and barnyard, no grazing until the fertilizer pellets are gone. This means they are now getting hay, have grazed off what grass was there. They are not happy about it, but better safe than sorry. 

We use Ammonium Sulphate for the Nitrogen source in fertilizer mix, which is much safer for horses than Urea. Something for anyone thinking about fertilizing fields to consider using with their horses in the future. Lots of problems caused with using Urea on pastures, even if you wait quite a while before letting the horses out on them. A bonus with the Ammonium Sulphate is that it does not vaporize into the air while just laying in the field as Urea will, so you lose the benefit of the Nitrogen if not rained into the ground right away. This was from the Fertilizer Guy complimenting me on not using Urea in my fertilizer recipe when I was purchasing the stuff. Cost for the Urea substitute is same, so not more expensive to get the Ammonium Sulphate instead. I fertilize according to my soil tests, just apply what minerals are needed so none are wasted, which also is wasted money buying what I don't need. I don't do "just lime" because it sounds like a good idea. Field may not need lime! I do the soil tests every 2-3 years, and results change so fertilizer recipe changes too. I am rather surprised with no rain recently, since it "always" rains here in late September! It just is not Fair Week without some cold rain! Ha ha Fooled me this year!! Just have to wait for the red pellets to disappear, add a few days, then pastures can be used again. They do look VERY nice, bright green, plush going into getting shaggy since I quit mowing after Labor day. Should be long enough for winter nibbling and dirt protection when the rains FINALLY arrive. Nice to be done mowing them.

The Trail Riders are having a terrific season of great riding, wonderful weather. The Color Ride is due to start this weekend, with them all heading North to enjoy the scenery and weather. They usually have several days of heavy rain on their late ride so this is a bonus for them.

Got a couple fence posts to pull and replace, just worn out. Fence itself is in good condition, only a little trimming underneath needed in a couple spots to get brush off the hot wires. Got some new grass and trees planted by the swale hole after fixing it up to drain better. Got the trash brush out, added dirt, smoothed it and will now keep it mowed to prevent regrowth of brush. It is fenced so horses are kept out, can't get stuck in the mud or tangled in old tree roots we covered up. Swale is the bottom of local area field drainage, so it needed brush cleaning, stone and dirt shaping to drain better and quit trying to be a pond spreading out into the pasture. I think we have it right now, just waiting for the rain. New seed looks good, along with the new NICE trees we planted there. Sticks now, but will be big, lovely trees to shade the horses later, yet not get chewed on with protective fencing. Went with a couple Native trees, like a swamp Oak, Stewartii that will have flowers eventually, good fall color, not so huge. I also found a Redwood and a London Plane Tree, both will be VERY large when mature way after I am gone! I want diversity in trees here, not all the same. With the Ash Borer, we have so MANY dead Ash trees it is a blight on unmanaged woods that don't have dead trees removed. Huge safety concern when the Ash fall for no reason at all. You can actually push a 10" tree over with your hands!! Roots under the trunk are gone. So storms bring down PLENTY of trees everywhere. If there had been other trees mixed with the Ash, the landscape holes might be a lot smaller now. I still have a Tulip tree to plant along the fenceline, and a Dogwood to put in before winter. I believe they add a good mix to our mostly hardwood trees of various Oaks and Hickory around the house and barn. Both are Native trees, made to be happy in our area soil, helpful to the kind of wildlife we have with seeds they like. 

Tractors are now running smooth, though one needed a new head gasket. Old Ford 8N and parts do need fixing eventually. She is now ready if I need her come winter. The other tractors are working fine NOW, but as you know, that can end fast! 

Trying to get things picked up, will need to burn the brush pile so barn yard is clear for snow plowing. Getting plant pots put away so they don't break with freezing. Some garden work to do yet with bargin buy plants who will come back in the spring. They are so cheap dumping stock, I can't resist trying new plants! Fall is actually a better planting time for me, and plants continue to grow roots, settle in, until the ground freezes. They come back like old plantings, full and happy in the Spring. 

No color to speak of on the trees here yet. I save leaf raking until spring and spread them on the pastures with the spreader. Great addition to organic material for the soil. Like free fertilizer!

Probably will get another load of wood fiber bedding before Nov. A load is good for about 4 months here, and that time will cover the worst driving times of Dec, Jan. into Feb when he would have trouble delivering with our snow piles. Heck, we may not get much snow, the predictions are just wild!

Insulated water tanks not needed until mid to late Oct when it is colder.

Just picking away at things, so all will be ready when needed.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm always amazed at how calmly you people discuss hurricanes.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

goodhors, we have an old Ford 8N as well. It was our first tractor and a good old girl. When we bought more ground, we got a larger John Deere, but it was also replaced when we purchased yet more ground. Now we have our newest, a Mahindra 6110, and I love that big tractor I'm seriously spoiled now, hopefully she will run for a lot of years for us, but we do still have our two old tractors to fall back should the need arise

I wish we had lush green pastures right now! Our re burnt brown, the horses are self rotating on the pastures to get the grass that does come up or that they might have missed the first time. We don't have established pastures, we free roam all of our acreage, along with our cattle that clean up what the horses don't eat. Then the donkeys clean up the rest! Good plan

I like to do soil testing every couple of years here, I am just getting ready to send in my samples for our winter pastures. Hopefully they won't have changed too much, but we went from drought to pouring, flooding rains storm all spring and half the summer. The saying "when it rains it pours" is quite true here! We got so much rain, I was so thankful, but by mid July it was done and it hasn't rained since. We are so dry I can't even being to fertilize, though I know my pastures desperately need it and I am holding my breath hoping and praying rain will come before winter comes so I can get something to come up for winter grazing. I just got my round bales delivered today, am looking at another truck load maybe November 1st to really make sure I am covered this winter if we don't get rain between now and then. 

Hope you get some rain as well, it sounds like you need it as much as we do!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Stonybrook said:


> TerryR, I'm glad your horse is healing up okay. I had one that dinged up her eye as a youngster and it healed, but always had a bluish tint to it. She seemed to see well enough with it, but I was always really watchful about that eye and the propensity for infection. I think horses that have had eye injuries tend to be more prone to moon blindness - especially in summer. I would just keep a fly mask on her in the summer to help minimize the possibility of problems down the road.


I do look daily now, she does have the blue cloudy eye. Vet said maybe in a year it might go away, WOW!
Annnnnnnnnnnd, that is a new one on me, "moon Blindness"
Gonna look that one up now.
Take care, and Thanks.
TerryR


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Good on getting extra hay, not so good on putting your mare down. It's a hard decision.
> 
> We're thinking about selling the farm and moving to town. If we do I'll be putting down the TB mare, she has enough issues where I'd worry about where she'd end up. She's done so much for me over the years and deserves a quiet end.


IP, sorry to hear this! Unless, your wanting to go. I can't imagine moving back to town. 
We love our country living, privacy, quietness. I work for our town's municipality, 8hrs is enough for me.
Fully understand about putting your mare down, still a very sorrowful thing. 
We just lucked out here with Sassy. 
Anyway, take care TerryR


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

TerryR said:


> I do look daily now, she does have the blue cloudy eye. Vet said maybe in a year it might go away, WOW!
> Annnnnnnnnnnd, that is a new one on me, "moon Blindness"
> Gonna look that one up now.
> Take care, and Thanks.
> TerryR


It's also called uveitis. Here's a link: http://www.extension.umn.edu/agriculture/horse/health/eru/


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It's supposed to snow this weekend but right now, it's just an ugly mist backed by 60 km/hr wind from the north so I could be landing in a field near one of you sooner than later.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It's cold, but not cold enough to snow, and a rain/misting miserableness. I made a fire in the wood stove yesterday, and have another today. Yuck.

The mares are out in the pasture without rain sheets. I tried to get them in out of the rain but they decided to be mares, stand there, and stare at me when I whistle. So they can stay out. Ingrates.


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Cold, raining, and miserable here (PA) today. But the weather forecast for the next week is stellar!! Good thing, a bunch of us are getting together for a trail ride for 3 days mid-week. September and October are my favorite riding months. 

We had trouble making hay this year too. June and July were very wet, so we ended up making our first cutting the end of July, we are usually heading for the second cutting by then! We did get a small second cutting, enough for the horse that can only eat second. 

Weaning calves today, I'm not sure who is louder, the calves or their Mommas!:cowboy:


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

We are getting rain today, THANK YOU LORD! Hope it rains a lot, because we can sure use it, along with getting my fertilizer into the soil. Cold, but I decided to grease harness and bridles inside, so that was useful weather. That pile of leather has been awaiting the greasing for a while, glad to have it done so I can migrate the stuff back out to the barn to store. Leather always feels so nice after it has been conditioned, just so smooth and soft under your fingers.

I caved, turned the furnace on for the day. Just not enough with sweaters on inside. The cat is VERY happy now, laying by the vent with warm air on her. 

A friend does his calf weaning with the nose tags. He puts tags on calves a couple days to prevent nursing, before the calves are put in another place away from the cows. Calves have accepted not being able to nurse, but comforted being with mother cow. Calf quits thinking about nursing and cow is less attached, drying off, using the nose tags. He thinks it is less stressful, along with quieter, for weaning time. I believe the nose tags are plastic, just slip on and back off when not needed. Something I had not heard of before he brought up the subject of nose tags. Here is a model from Jeffers"

http://www.jefferspet.com/products/plastic-calf-weaner-orange


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

wr said:


> It's supposed to snow this weekend but right now, it's just an ugly mist backed by 60 km/hr wind from the north so I could be landing in a field near one of you sooner than later.


 
I'd take pity on ya and let you stay the whole winter. :lookout:


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Hubby turned our furnace on today while I was in a t-shirt and barefooted. I was advocating not turning it on until Nov. or Dec. Plus he's bundled up in bed already with the electric blanket set on HIGH because he's still cold. Needless to say we don't struggle over the TV remote only the thermostat. LOL I did have to wear a sweat shirt out to do chores today though.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> It's also called uveitis. Here's a link: http://www.extension.umn.edu/agriculture/horse/health/eru/


Thank You!
SAD, STINKS, WOW!
Unbelievable! more symptoms to watch for!
That's life I guess!
Thanks IP TerryR


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Jimmy Wofford clinic on a mare I never met until that day:









Presenting a stallion at the Trakehner inspection - he was approved!









Event last weekend:







And I'm in the process of selling my farm and both looking for a job and trying to decide where to go if I don't find one soon.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I think Malinda had more fun this summer than I did.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

wr said:


> I think Malinda had more fun this summer than I did.


This was just in the past two weeks.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Great pictures Malinda. I hope you find what you need...

I have been riding at Willow Draw in Weatherford, Texas lately. They have wonderful courses and host several events a year there, but not sure when or of what sort. I just use their arena. You would have fun riding there, and you would have lots of contemporaries to be around. Just saying


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Although I had other plans, I accomplished nothing and chased my tail for the better part of the day. 

Before morning coffee, the mechanic called to see where our driver left the keys for his truck, which happened to be locked in the truck so that little adventure was 40 miles each way. 

I started on paperwork when I got home and found out the mechanics were done with the truck so I picked up an alternate driver, delivered him to the truck and followed him into Calgary and back home to finish paperwork only to find out the big guy isn't coming home tonight so he had a coffee crisis so I went back into town to deliver a thermos of coffee so the word will be a much safer place and I think I may just have that coffee I left on the counter this morning.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, I went to my Orthopedist and my PT last week. The x-ray showed good bone growth, the Ortho asked me if I'd been to the PT... I said yes, he asked about range of motion, I showed him. My husband said his eyes got a bit big and he said one more x-ray next month and he was done with me. Then I went to the PT, he did his thing and said I don't need to come back unless there is a roadblock in my recovery. Not bad, I'm only two months out on a pretty severe humerus fracture - Dr. Internet says 3 months for 80% bone knitting. I guess my advice was pretty good for me too! 

I can lift the arm over my head pretty easily, reach around my back, I've decent lift out the side, though I'm not doing full arm circles yet. There is some tenderness and constriction to it, but we were given tools to gently loosen up the tissue so it should continue to gain. I'm going to try grooming a friend's poodle next week, we will see just how healed up it is then! 

And I suppose I'll always know when its going to rain...  Of course here, that won't be a problem anyway!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> Although I had other plans, I accomplished nothing and chased my tail for the better part of the day.
> 
> Before morning coffee, the mechanic called to see where our driver left the keys for his truck, which happened to be locked in the truck so that little adventure was 40 miles each way.
> 
> I started on paperwork when I got home and found out the mechanics were done with the truck so I picked up an alternate driver, delivered him to the truck and followed him into Calgary and back home to finish paperwork only to find out the big guy isn't coming home tonight so he had a coffee crisis so I went back into town to deliver a thermos of coffee so the word will be a much safer place and I think I may just have that coffee I left on the counter this morning.


I had one of those days that lasted all week...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I had one of those days that lasted all week...


Yes, today is my 5th Monday and I'm really hoping things are ironed out now.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Boss wants 50+, but still getting 40 - 50 miles a week in. The weather has been quite cooperative!

Heading to New Mexico this week for work, probably through next weekend. The horse gets a break.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been watching an interesting development in the herd that consists of 4 geldings, 1 mare. The herd leader that every one of them grew up with died this past Dec. so naturally they all turned to #2 in command. As crazy as it sounds Gamble started getting a lot of gray on his head (he's 19) much like every sitting US President seems to gray at a rapid rate. LOL Well I noticed the last couple of months he started stepping back and letting TJ take control. Now this week TJ is starting to act meek and mild toward his younger brother, Flash, so I'm guessing TJ is tired of being in control. I have certainly seen horses struggle to move up in the hierarchy but this is the first time I've seen it go the opposite way. As they continue to go down the line the mare, Cloud, will be next and then we get to Cutter (the rescue) who has thought he should be higher up ever since JC (the one who died) adopted him while the rest of them have been letting him know it doesn't work that way. So I wonder 2 things...1) If it goes that far will they let Cutter be the boss and 2) what happens if it does and after a while he decides it's not for him either and none of them want to be the leader?

Some pictures to go with the story:gaptooth:

In this one hubby is on Gamble and I'm on JC and it was taken many moons ago.









TJ









Flash









Cloud









Cutter


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

At one time, I ended up with a very arrogant 2 year old as #1 in the pecking order and it made such a mess of my herd dynamics that I opted to send him to an outside trainer and as luck would have it, the trainer bought the little monster.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

It is actually the lead mare who quietly chooses the lead gelding. It seems as if the geldings are fighting it out, or coming up then going back down, but it is a lead mare who ultimately will choose which gelding she wants to hang out with, and she will choose the lead gelding that way over time. The fighting or fussing is only a show on the geldings part to get her attention

My lead mare is my 20 year old TB mare. She lost her soul mate (best danged lead gelding I've ever seen or ever will see) a couple of summers ago in a bad wreck, and after she got through mourning, which was heartbreaking to watch, she started hanging out with my #2 gelding who is a fringe loner. He was none too happy about it though, and as a loner, never really took up the position a #1 lead would take, but he did what Missy wanted and they hung out together, though over the two years before I brought Titan home they became almost separate from the rest of the herd and it splintered pretty badly. When I brought home my Percheron gelding in April this last spring (Titan), (he had only been gelded 30 days when he came here), all my mares went nutty for him, and my lead mare declared him the lead gelding from the start. One of my other geldings is actually the herd favorite and most would follow him if given the chance, but Missy keeps Titan in that top spot and she drags the whole group around the ranch day in and day out. It didn't happen right away, Titan came in with an attitude, but had to be knocked down hard by a couple of my older geldings before he was able to earn their respect and then began to take up the lead position. He is solidly my lead gelding now, and my princess Missy is a happy girl. But it was tough watching the fighting and fussing until he got firmly established!! It takes time, but top guy will eventually come out.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Cloud doesn't get to pick who leads, she's #4 in the pecking order so only gets to boss around Cutter. TJ and she are from the same foal crop and she was at the bottom of all the foals that year. Always seemed strange to me since her dam was #2 in the mare order. Even the filly out of the bottom mare pushed her around. I'm still watching to see how this all pans out. TJ acting like he's scared of Flash is driving me crazy at feeding time since they share a stall and have since Flash was a weanling. Today I actually had to put a rope around his neck and lead him around the gate so that I could shut it thus creating their stall. They aren't fussing when they're eating, Flash doesn't try to run TJ away from his feed, nothing, so I can't figure out why TJ is trying to avoid him. Them 2 used to be thicker than thieves.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Teej said:


> Cloud doesn't get to pick who leads, she's #4 in the pecking order so only gets to boss around Cutter. TJ and she are from the same foal crop and she was at the bottom of all the foals that year. Always seemed strange to me since her dam was #2 in the mare order. Even the filly out of the bottom mare pushed her around. I'm still watching to see how this all pans out. TJ acting like he's scared of Flash is driving me crazy at feeding time since they share a stall and have since Flash was a weanling. Today I actually had to put a rope around his neck and lead him around the gate so that I could shut it thus creating their stall. They aren't fussing when they're eating, Flash doesn't try to run TJ away from his feed, nothing, so I can't figure out why TJ is trying to avoid him. Them 2 used to be thicker than thieves.


A couple of things...

Your old lead gelding JC that passed last year, you said he "adopted" the rescue, Cutter. That tells me that Cutter is probably not a real threat of being lead gelding. A lead will generally run off the stronger geldings, they will allow the weaker or more meek under geldings be near him because they are no threat. I can't say that of all interaction with geldings, but I run a large herd together and have closely watched the movement of the herd as far as my leaders go, it is imperative to know who is where in the herd when I am moving amongst them, I have to know who will move off of whom or I could get very injured but a horse shifting quickly away from another.

I never worried about who was the lead when Tucker was alive, he was so solidly the lead gelding that none other of my boys would even attempt movement in the herd. They were all well taken care of by Tucker and they were at peace within the herd. When Tucker died, all heck broke loose with my under geldings. The second lead was chosen by my lead mare, but I believe it was only because of familiarity to her, and he was a safe haven for her while she was in mourning. When a stronger gelding started coming up, she would not defer to him, she kept him down under her top pick. She refused to follow anyone but Lyon. But when Titan came, he is so clearly a leader, my mare instantly chose him and even though the other geldings in my herd made Titan work hard for the spot, he moved up with authority and strength that was undeniable. I watched him over several months become the strong, faithful lead to my top mare. 

In your herd, with just the 4 horses, you may not ever see a lead come out like that, especially if your mare isn't a lead mare. It's interesting as all heck to me that she hasn't come up when in heat and preferred at least one of the boys, that is rather unusual. Even my bottom rung mares prefer certain geldings when the mares cycle (I have 4 that are top geldings directly under my lead), if they can't stand near the lead gelding, they go to one of the other 4 in line with him. So the mares will always chose the strongest male in the herd when they are in heat, it is natures way. (Gods way!). While not in heat, they are more than willing to hang out with the lowlifes! 

I love herd dynamics. Yours would be fun to watch to see what a smaller group does and to pinpoint the actual lead gelding. I envy your getting to watch it all play out!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I love watching the herd dynamics too! They are my daily entertainment and I have 3 to watch. 

The minis are pretty typical with the broodmare (Cherry) being at the top, the gelding (Majik), who was the stallion, second and then their filly (Little Miss) at the bottom. I have always let them live in a family herd and Majik was the babysitter for all their foals.

The other herd consists of a gelding, who also used to be a breeding stallion, and 2 mares. Their lines are little more blurry with each seeming to be over another one. Freckles over Thunder who is over Este who is over Freckles. I think the only reason Frecks gets to boss Thunder was because she was his dam and even though they were separated for years he still remembered. She was always low in the hierarchy when I had a broodmare band. Este was the #2 mare and Cloud is the offspring of her and Thunder.

The herds are so well established it's rare to see any fussing between any of them with the exception of them always having to put Cutter in his place. During all this latest shuffling I noticed him trying to use me as a shield to get a better position in the barn. I had to put the nix on that right quick because I also spend a lot of time interacting amongst the herd and while they all know not to act like fools when I'm in with them it's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

And by the way teej, your horses are lovely Cloud is a really, really pretty mare


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you aoconnor.


----------

